# Well, It sounds like a duck....



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2015)

So I picked up a few Echo inserts and decided to try my hand at my first duck call. Stabilized, dyed, Spalted Maple.

Time to do some more research and figure out exactly what I want the next one to look like...

CA finish.

C and C welcome.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 26, 2015)

Does it walk like a duck ?  Good looking call Colin .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice job Colin!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nicely done sir....quack.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 26, 2015)

Sure like the wood! Nice work. Chuck


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 27, 2015)

I think it looks Great!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice call Colin. Show it to a duck, if he quacks then it is ok.


----------

